# New threading dial face.



## DPittman (Feb 2, 2022)

My lead screw on my lathe is 16tpi so very small engagement spots for the half nut.  There are 64 different spots on the dial that the half nut could engage but only 8 marked useful ones.  On the little original small dial that means it's a bit hard to see if you are on spot or not.  The difference between one engagement spot and the next is only about a lines width.
So I figured a larger dial would be one way to make the engagement spots a little easier to see.  

I had nice fine indicator lines marked out but then went and painted them in to show up a bit better and now they look a bit crude. 

I also never really cared for the indicator on the dial, plus the old one would not have worked with the new larger dial anyhow.  

The larger dial makes the indicated marks come around faster but it is easier to see if I am on spot or not.

The jury is still out if it's a clear win or not.  Right now, I think it's better.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 2, 2022)

Paint the wire red or black, it will be easier to see......


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

I agree with @YYCHM. Miniscal view is also a bit of a problem with a raised wire. So I'd lower the wire and maybe shorten it too. Can it be moved to the other side? 

FWIW, my lathe has a similar problem with more engagement locations than scribed on the dial. Not only that, but my half nut will follow the screw in almost any position. So I have to be very careful when I engage it.

I recently saw a lathe with many more lines than usual too. 

Basically, I use what I'll call a feather touch to hold the half nut lever as the dial comes around. Enough to feel the screw but not enough to engage it. That way it literally "plops" into engagement. I have found this to be far superior to the quick stab approach that the user manuals all advocate. I am old and don't have those kind of reflexes. 

Releasing the half nut is a whole nuther kettle of fish!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 3, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Paint the wire red or black, it will be easier to see......


Yup that was the plan to begin with but that first pic was just a "hold up and see" sort of thing.  The pointer is pretty thin but I wanted that to reduce the ambiguity of where the dial sat.


----------

